# Healthy Cockatiel - Healthy Cage?



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry to bother again. Re-reading the threads - if my cage is a bit on the small size, can anyone guestimate the dimensions of a cage that I should be getting? I'm looking online for a used cage but I don't know what dimensions I should be getting ..

~MD


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Well my cage is quite big. But i wouldnt go any smaller personally. Your cage really is too small...

I just took these for you, better then the ones i had posted a min ago =)


























His playbox (will build a proper one soon)

My cage (cage only not stand) is around 1m wide by 1.5m tall by 1m long and thats just guessing. It cost me $199 stand incl from the loacl pet store. I would say that just about everone on here will agree that cage is big enough. It may not be a 'parrot' cage but is still heavy duty for a teil all the same. Hope that helps  Im getting new eucalyptus tree leaves and branches today, just gotta go for a drive round the corner to some bush lol. Love Australias native trees =) And the flocks of wild teils =)


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Take a look at this sticky thread....

It will give you some good ideas.. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks both of you! Can you look at this link?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3359525&lmdn=Bird

Now, please forgive me - math and dimensions are NOT my strong suit. Is this cage big enough? I feel silly buying a new cage after I just GOT a brand new cage, but if Zuess really needs a bigger cage to be healthy then he needs a bigger cage and I'm just going to have to suck up the cost thats all.  

Its hard for me to tell dimensions or sizes when looking at pics and I can't remember the dimensions of my cage!

.. scratch that .. the store only has them online. But I found this one very close to me. PLease tell me what you think ASAP and I can go pick it up on my lunch if its still available! 

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-pet...-With-Play-Area-on-Casters-W0QQAdIdZ230028703

It has the dimensions there! 

Thanks SO much!


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Update: Ok .. that Kijiji ad? Thats the LAST cage he has left!!! I told him to hold it for me and I'd go RIGHT after work and pick it up!!

Are those dimensions ok? Will Zuess he happy? I'd really like it in a black but since its the LAST one beggers cant be choosers!

Dimensions of cage: 

Height - 57" (inc. stand)
Cage - 31"
Depth - 17"
Wide - 24"

Comes with a playste on the top of the cage. Is this acceptable? (its the one pictured in the Kijiji ad!)


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I have seen these cages on the forum here

It looks really good!! Dimensions are great. I measured it against my Velvet's cage. Your Zuess will love it


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG! Thank-you SO much for replying! I've been flittering around work trying to figure out if this cage is good enough or not so I can go after work and pick it up. It's almost 10 inches taller than my cage.

It's a bit smaller width wise - but tahts ok right?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

My cage is exactly like the one that Daharkaz Angel posted. 
I think it is a big cage for one teil, but I agree and like that. 

Your dimension seem good to me (even width), but definitely no smaller. 

My cage dimensions are:
58 inches high (including the legs)
28 inches wide
22 inches deep


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I also just viewed the pic you posted of your current (small) cage. I think it's a good travel cage, so it will be good to keep for that purpose.


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Well its actually SMALLER than my cage width and depth wise (not by TOO much) but since its taller that makes up for it right? My current cage has a TONNE of wing span room, but not much climbing room. Since my bird can't be out alone (since I have 2 cats) I figure its better to have a taller cage?

Is my train of thought correct? 

And it has a play pen on top, how cute is that!? lol


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

When I compared your dimensions to my cage, I thought it was still a good size (the new one). But if you are saying that it is smaller in depth and width than your current cage.....then it may be too small still. 

I thought the dimensions were fine when I compared them to my cage, but in the picture, that cage is so tiny. 
I'm sorry, but I'm a little confused now on the size. To be honest, if it is smaller in width and depth than your current (small) cage, then you may have to shop for a larger one than you are considering buying.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry about the laste response, i am 12 hours ahead of you and work full time...

That cage is ok, but the current cage he has will not kill him to stay in untill you can find a better one. There is no MASSIVE rush just dont leave it for months. $85 in your money is crazy dear for that cage. Look around for a bargain and 'try' and go just a little bigger. You can buy that cage but i would not go any smaller... Its up to you but my opinion wait and bargain hunt!! hehe.


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Well .. whats done is done. I wish I had read those posts BEFORE I left work yesterday .. and to make things even WORSE, the cage dimensions are NOT what's posted!! Argh!

I have posted the cages side by side. Here are the REAL dimensions:

Depth: 13" (both cages)
Width: 17" (new) 27" (my original)
Height: 27" (new) 22" (my original)

So I LOST some width, but I gained some height. So now what. *sigh* I can't even return the cage (never buying off the internet again EVERRRRRR)

So, how about this - since I'm stuck with the cage anyways, can he switch between cages? The new cage is ideal to be a "play area" since it has more height and I put his jungle gym on top. He can climb around and play when its open, but live live in his old cage?

Oh man, what a pain in the butt. What do I do with these cages and which one does he actually LIVE in!?

HELP!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Mydestiny

Wow..... Here's what I suggest now. Keep him in the new cage. The original one is just too small and cramped. Keep it as a travel cage. 

If you are in the US try looking for bigger cages on craigslist. Or even in your local paper. 
If you find a larger one, it will be cheaper...and you can even sell the new one on there after you get a bigger one.


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Keep him in the new cage? But the new cage is SMALLER? (except that its a couple inches higher)

Oh man I'm so confused. *lol* I still have both cages set up because I'm unsure what to do. 

I'm in Ontario Canada and I actually got the "new" cage on Kijiji. I went to the pet store to see if they could help me out but they were SOOOOO useless. They look in this little pamphlet that comes standard with birds and their response was "well either cage is suitable."

Remind me not to go to a pet store for advice anymore. Thats why I have you guys! 

~MD


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

For now, he needs to be in whichever cage is larger!

Try your local newspaper adds for people selling cages. He really needs a larger one. It is so bad that you bought one, and it's the same! It probably needs to be sold, because it will be good for a budgie, or a smaller bird (than tiels). 

I also recommend thrift stores. I have seen some large cages at thrift stores, and I once bought Velvet a travel cage from one that was about 3 times larger than the one you have (the original one). The only thing is if you find a second hand large cage, it needs to be thoroughly disinfected first (obviously).


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok. Thats it! I'm gettinga bigger cage. And when I say bigger I mean BIGGER!! Look at these 2 cages please and let me know. The first one is BIGGER, but its got a curved top which I'm told is bad .. but the second one has a cool plaything on top but seems a tad smaller.

I'm buying the cage on Sunday. So let me know!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3208076&lmdn=Bird

Here's the slightly shorter one:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3135686&lmdn=Bird


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Take a look at this nice sized cage.. much cheaper than any petsmart cage.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BIRD-PARROT...ltDomain_0&hash=item563f8f2b6f#ht_3835wt_1137
Says they ship worldwide. I don't know if they ship to canada free though.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a reasonable price too


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'd definitely take a look at ebay, there are quite a few cages on there for good prices. As long as you look at people that have good feedback then you should be fine. Most send only to US though so choices may be more limited, but I do like the one that Cheryl linked above.

It says $50 for shipping to Canada for the first item.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I like Cherels idea. Ebay all the way lol. Those two cages are still pretty small. They will do but you can get bigger and cheaper easy, see teils are not like larger parrots, they dont need massive bars and stuff. In the links youve provided your paying for the metal. The ebay cage is using the same amount of metal but more smartly (i hope this is making sense) Its sat here so i assume its fri there, DONT buy either cage (or from petsmart!), just keep looking lol. Use the new cage since its tall and more comfy and when possible have him out of his cage, problem sovled =)


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok. I need to stop obsessing over this cage thing .. BUT ... BUT .. I was calling around yesterday (I found MANY great cages online, but by the time I pay for shipping here to Canada it will cost me WELL over $600!! I don't think so.) and I found a cage, at a petstore, for HALF OFF!!!!! (don't know what it looks like, but I'm sure its similar to the other parrot-y type cages I have been looking at!!)

The dimensions are 20Lx18Dx31H.

Hows that for a mommoth cage?

On sale for $249!!!!! Ok, what do you guys think of THAT size?!  Do tell! (and in a cage that big, how many perches is this li'l wee beast going to need?)

Apparently the real cage height is 37, but thats because the top apparently opens to some play thingie. (haven't seen it yet!)


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Are these measurements in inches??? And is it 20 Long?? is that meant to be wide?

If they are, I will measure all this against Velvet's cage and let you know what I think of the size. 

oh..and I like your obsessing over it....have your camera handy when your Zuess gets to go in his new mammoth size cage....it's going to be real cute 
We need to hurry while it's on sale! Good price!!


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG I'm an idiot! Yes.. it was supposed to be 20"Wx18"Dx31"H .. I'm just so exited! And if I get yet ANOTHER cage and then find out it's "not acceptable" I'm going to cry! lol

Once I see the cage I will have to figure out how many perches I'll need. I think I will keep a second cage up in my room. I tried to clean my floors with vinegar and water mix since I can no longer use my swiffer wet wipes because of the bird and now my floors are streaky, dull, and TERRIBLE. Will put the second cage in my room so I can actually keep my house CLEAN with my usual products! lol

~MD


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I am a bit of a cage shoppaholic so here's my thoughts. All the cages you now have are ok if thats all you can get. if your birdie is out 2-3 hours a day he may be ok. Or, you will notice him climbing the walls to find a way out. I suggest a flight cage 31x18-21 and 35 tall, in inches. 18x18 or 18x20 is cramped. One of mine is in a 22x24 x29 tall and she hankers to get out all the time. Lucky for me she is a human in feathers so is very well behaved and out most of the time. I have 2 other tiels that share a flight cage and they have enough room to spare for a visit from the tame girl. 
I actually like both your cages and suggest you keep them for the next tiel or??? you get. I have 12 cages up now and 2 put away!
Dome tops are nice, I have 5 for various birds. I also have flip up domes (3 of the 5) and when used properly pose no risk. PUT THE STICK IN and it won't close on your bird. The down side to domes is when they perch on top they poop and it runs down in to the cage and gets all the upper bars messy. I'm talking conure poo here! Tiels poo is so compact and not runny it wouldn't be a problem with a dome top.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm....I don't like the width. 20 inches wide is not so wide. I think it's depth is ok though, but it's not wide enough.
Does the 31inches height, include the stand/legs, or is that just the actual birds space?
If it is the birds space, that is good, but it's still not wide enough.

I just found this...I like this size http://birdcages4less.com/page/B/PROD/Large_Bird_Cages/PA5701


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Cinnamon: I work full-time so he's only out of the cage when I get home after work while I cook dinner or whatnot. (I have 2 cats so I have to be around so he doesn't be come lunch!)

I have figured the new cage will stay down here in the living room, the second cage will go into my room so I can clean down here in peace and vice versa without having to harm him with cleaners.

Velvet: The cage is 31" WITHOUT the stand. Its the actual height of the bars. I haven't really seen any cages that are more than 20x18x31 unless its a true parrot cage and will run me many many MANY hundreds of dollars. (plus I don't really have the room in my living room for a cage much bigger than that without having to take funiture OUT!) lol

I'm hoping the size is a safe size? Won't do him any harm?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah...the one I posted is a 'parrot' cage, so you are right about being bigger means to go into the parrot cages. That's what Velvet has too...a parrot cage. His is 28 inches wide! It's really huge. 

The one I posted is a good price, but I don't know about shipping to Canada, and the cost of that.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

OK so we are talking inches right?? I dont use them here so bear with me lol. 20x20x31.....well my fish tank is 18x18x six foot.....so....that is a 'ok' size cage. Is till suggest slow down, use the cage you just bought for now untill you find the 'perfect' cage lol. When you see it youll know. My cage is 32longx21widex36tall.....god that took some time to convert lol


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! You guys are insane! lmao!! My house isn't big enough for that sized cage, but I will go today and buy the new one!!! The one Zuess is on doesn't have a stand so its sitting on top of a bookcase and that doesn't work for me. The white one has gone to my room so he has somewhere to go while I clean!

I will post pictures when I get it home and him settled!


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

You would not believe how many cages I went through, when I got my first Tiel, just because I was not satified with the size, that second cage you got , looks good for just one Tiel, but if you get another Tiel and want to house them together, you will need more then doulble the size, I like that visions cage, that is really nice for a Parrotlet, or Parakeet, hang on to it..I got rid of one I wish I had kept, and now I have a Parrotlet, and had to buy another one..You are doing fine..


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Well I finally got a new cage that I'm happy with! I posted it in the "post pics of your cage forum" 

I think Zuess is much happier. Instead of running along the bottom of his cage chirping at me to let him out to play he's actually quiet, and content and just hanging out on the top perch!! Its not a mansion, but its a much nicer cage! 

The white cage is in my room so I can put him up there when I clean with chemicals down here, and the other cage is in my basement and will be used as a travel cage or a "babysitting" cage in case I ever go away and he needs to stay with someone for a weekend!


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

And where are the pics!! Lol. Good to hear your happy =)


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Angel: I posted them in the Cockatiel Talk "Post pics of your cage." Go check it out!!  I would have posted in here but I'm still figuring out the forum and have made a couple posts in the wrong places! Oops! 


I don't know whose happier, me or the bird. I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm the more excited one! lol

~MD


----------

